# Sthil FS250 Brush Cutter



## 50cal (Jan 20, 2017)

I have a FS250 that sometimes will start briefly but wont stay running . It has only been used around our place and

usually with a saw blade. I thought maybe one of the kids had straight gassed it so I pulled the muffler and all was good

in there. Checked spark and it was good. I tried the Sthil dealer for a parts kit and said no carb kits have to buy a new

carb. Parts guy wanted #s off of carb to cross it and the only #s led to nothing . They are C1Q which is common to

ZAMA but there are more needed which aren't on this carb. Anybody have an idea ? The Sthil parts guy didn't have a

FS250 parts book.


----------



## 50cal (Jan 20, 2017)

I found this:  , and it helped me to find the rest of the numbers. C1Q S83

Found this: http://www.zamacarb.com/carburetors/carburetor_lookup . and it helped to look up the part carburetor and said only available at Sthil.


----------



## 50cal (Jan 20, 2017)

I found this on Amazon it says it will fit and reviews are good anybody have experience with these ? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JQLMVWE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AKUMGGFTUYR30


----------



## DND 9000 (Jan 21, 2017)

You have the older version of the Zama carburetor (C1Q-S83). The original Zama repair kit for this carb is called RB-89. There is also a diaphragm and gasket kit from Stihl but it has only the gaskets and diaphragms and the other parts have to be ordered seperately. That`s why I would go for the original Zama repair kit, that includes all that you need.

If you decide to choose the newer carb for the FS 250 (C1Q-S162A), you have to know that there are severall other changes are nessessary, like the new heat shield, fuel hose etc. There is a TI about it.

The C1Q-S83 was also used on this Stihl models:
BT 120, 121, FS 120, 250, 300, FR 350, FT 250, HT 250, SP 200


----------



## 50cal (Jan 21, 2017)

DND 9000 said:


> You have the older version of the Zama carburetor (C1Q-S83). The original Zama repair kit for this carb is called RB-89. There is also a diaphragm and gasket kit from Stihl but it has only the gaskets and diaphragms and the other parts have to be ordered seperately. That`s why I would go for the original Zama repair kit, that includes all that you need.
> 
> If you decide to choose the newer carb for the FS 250 (C1Q-S162A), you have to know that there are severall other changes are nessessary, like the new heat shield, fuel hose etc. There is a TI about it.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your response I called the local Sthil dealer and the only carb available is the C1Q-S162A for 67.12. I asked about needing more parts to make the 

swap and he said no others needed this guy is pretty absolute so need to argue, and I dont doubt what you said about the TI. So I opened up the carb and lots 

of fine gray dried residue . Cleaned it, blew it out ,and reassembled. Going to try it that way and see. Any info on where to get a ZAMA branded carb ? there are l

ots of unbranded ones on EBAY and Amazon.


----------



## 50cal (Jan 21, 2017)

Thank you for the TIs. I see your point about rebuilbing and staying with the original carb. The Sthil dealer said any carb kit he could get would only have the 

two gaskets and 2 diaphragms. Do you know of a a good source for the RB 89 full kit ?


----------



## DND 9000 (Jan 21, 2017)

Have a look on ebay. There are severall RB-89 kits listed for around $10.


----------



## 50cal (Jan 27, 2017)

I bought a RB-89 ZAMA kit off EBAY it is here now and starting to install/clean carb. I found a guide on the zama site . http://www.zamacarb.com/page/technicalsupport


----------



## DND 9000 (Jan 28, 2017)

Good. Let us know how it works after the cleaning and rebuilding.


----------



## 50cal (Jan 29, 2017)

I started to work on the carb and noticed that the larger welch plug shown in the center of this photo, on the carb it is round. This is the wrong welch plug for this carb, any ideas ? I have looked through the photos of carb kits on ebay and they are all this oblong shape.


----------



## DND 9000 (Jan 29, 2017)

Is this a original Zama repair kit or a aftermarket one? Looks like a aftermarket one, when you have the Stens one from the picture.


----------



## 50cal (Jan 29, 2017)

No, I used that photo for example. The carb kit I bought is a Zama original RB 89.


----------



## DND 9000 (Jan 29, 2017)

The original one should fit your carb well.


----------



## 50cal (Jan 29, 2017)

Everything looks good except the oblong welch plug that is supplied in the kit. The hole and welch plug on the carb are round, and there was so much residue in the carb that removing the welch plugs is necessary. Going begging at the sthil dealer tomorrow. Maybe he has a drawer full of carb welch plugs.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Apr 3, 2017)

Zara C1Q series carbs are notoriously poor rebuilders. Not sure about that particular variant. I've had great success with the unbranded E-bay chi-com carbs. Some even have been branded Zama. I've installed them successfully on Stihl bg86 blowers, fan 90, 110, and 130 trimmers, as well as Redmax trimmers, Echo trimmers etc. 

Besides, the e-bay carbs are typically the same cost as a rebuild kit. I'd save the hassle and throw a new carb on. 

Also, the Zama carb will also be a Chinese made piece as well. Good luck. Let us know how it goes?


----------

